#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-02-14
<bcurtiswx> good morn'
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-02-15
<bcurtiswx> maco, can I have you read over an e-mail im sending to bugsquad.  I want to make sure it makes sense and isn't just blabber.
<bcurtiswx> gotta go, bbs
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-02-16
<bcurtiswx> maco2, if I wanted to drive to TOI where should  I try parking?
<maco2> bcurtiswx: there's a parking garage in the alley behind the restaurant, but i dont know if its open to the public.  if its not, then on one of the residential streets, like if you drive past TOI with it on your right, the next light you can turn right and there's houses that sometimes have open spots a block or two down
<bcurtiswx> maco2, thx
<lfaraone> maco2: congrats on getting on the dMB
<maco2> thanks
<lfaraone> hmmm, somebody asked me for a keysigning. (prolly because I'm a DD) would it be acceptable to ask him to meet me at a TOI evening?
<maco2> sure
<maco2> presumably keysigning means hes a free software person
<lfaraone> maco2: we still have weekly meetings there at 6, right?
<maco2> theoretically
<maco2> i havent gone in a long while
<maco2> with my excuses being final exams, and being out of town, and moving into town, and ummm...
<maco2> this weekend my excuse is linuxchix
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-02-10
<swift110_> https://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2015/02/10/wonderful-time-in-addis/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-02-17
<swift110> sup
